# Bumble Bee... soory its not tin....



## CRAPPIEDENTIST (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is what I start'd with,, the boat was located 10 miles from our shop,, it took bout 5 miles fer the tongue ta give way and the last 5 miles left a 2" wide by 1" deep groove in the asphalt,, but we had drug it too far ta let this project sit on the side of the road...






check out the nice interior this boat had in it... NOT,, my kid says its McUgly..





here we go.. get ready fer some EYE CANDY.......










That console hadda go,, it wusnt in the rite position & the built in rod holder in there hadda go also...











































































here is the tournament seating arrangement...
ya'll woodnt beleive how many pedestal mounts this lil boat has in it... 





heres Elmer with a 1.75# fich shortly after the project was complete...(CRAPPIE REAPER) he hates it when I call'm elmer...that hats just too much,, I hadda go out and buy me one cuz my ears were frozen that day along with every other part of my body...





JAKE


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 1, 2009)

PM this link to Jim. He has a thread going for completed projects, and has a small section for glass boats in there as well. Not a bad slab catcher. I see you replaced that old Chrysler with a Johnnyrude 3 cyl. Smart move.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 1, 2009)

Great project, that thing turned out sweet  

Love the black matt look with the yellow 8) 

I also have a hat like that and yes it keeps you warm :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2009)

Great project! Does not matter if it's not tin. :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice refab & paint job! 8)


----------



## ilinimud (Jan 1, 2009)

Great job, looks like a very stable boat.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 1, 2009)

Great boat! We will forgive you tht it isn't tin just as long as your sorry


----------



## redbug (Jan 2, 2009)

looks great!!!! Now you need some sweet graphics from Iguanagrafix for your motor....

Wayne


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 2, 2009)

redbug said:


> looks great!!!! Now you need some sweet graphics from Iguanagrafix for your motor....
> 
> Wayne


Good call. The all black motor needs something...

Looks good!


----------



## countryboy210 (Jan 2, 2009)

Way Cool Project! Like Your Paint Color Choices. I Got A Few Good Ideals From Your Pics Too.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 2, 2009)

Good job my friend, love the yellow and black, your not related to Skeete Reese, are ya?


----------



## who pooted? (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the post! THe boat looks great Crappie D.


----------



## dougdad (Jan 9, 2009)

MAN WHAT A FACELIFT, AWSOME JOB CRAPPIE !!!

WHEN THE PRICE IS RIGHT, WHO CARES IF IT'S FIBERGLASS ??


----------



## CRAPPIEDENTIST (Jan 9, 2009)

now ya'll have gotta remember that all that stuff came from another boat that wasnt free, trolling motor, johnnyrude,console, seats, electronics and such....


JAKE


----------

